# Monitor in ~500€ Range for LR3 - calibration tool at hand.



## questionesse

Hey there,

after this forum helped me a lot building my new LR3 machine and coping with some migration issues my savings account has filled up a bit again and it's time for a new monitor.

I think I'd be happy with a sRGB since I don't print that much and keep my work more on my drives and online.

I have a spyder 3 express, so I'd be able to calibrate the monitor.
24" and up would be nice, and a swivel option would be great.
 I was looking to spend around 500€ while cheaper is always appreciated.
Oh - I'm based in Germany if anybody knows about models and prices here...

Excited to hear what you guys would use


----------



## Victoria Bampton

In that kind of price range, I'd take a look at the HP LP2475W as a good option.  Other than that, the Dell U2311H calibrates quite well too.


----------



## Replytoken

I am very partial to NEC's IPS panel monitors.  I am not sure what models are available in Germany, but you may want to check them out.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Yep, I'd second the vote for the NEC's - they just might be overbudget, but if you can find one at a good price, they make good screens.

You might find http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/ useful for screen reviews too.


----------



## Replytoken

In the US, they often sold refurbished monitors directly from their web site.  I do not know if they do this in other parts of the world, but my two monitors were purchased under this program and I saved a bundle!


----------



## questionesse

ok...heard a lot about NEC displays before.
any models you'd vouch for - or others to avoid?

also the hint on the refurbished ones sounds good. couldn't find anything like that on the european page but I just sent them an email, maybe there is a chance.

@victoria
I just don't know, what factors are important for my kind of use that's why I'm a little lost in all those techy reviews...


----------



## Replytoken

questionesse said:


> ok...heard a lot about NEC displays before.
> any models you'd vouch for - or others to avoid?


 
This is a good question, as NEC makes many monitors, and they are not all created equal!  You want a monitor that has an IPS panel (or some variation on IPS like S-IPS).  These are superior to most ordinary TN panels that most manufacturers use to make monitors (although there are some variations on TN panels that make for good viewing, but that is a topic for another thread).

In the NEC line-up, there are two easy "give-aways" that indicate that the monitor most likely has an IPS panel.  The first is the viewing angle specification.  IPS panels almost always have a 178 degree viewing angle.  The second, which is not quite as reliable, but still useful is that NEC will often place an "i" in the model number.  There are several monitor review sites, on of which is based in a northern european country, that list the technologies in many available monitors.  I cannot recall the name, but you might stumble accross it in a web search.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## questionesse

no answer from NEC Europe regarding refurbished screens - I guess that's a no...
thx for filling me in on the differences, I'll keep an eye open for the IPS ones.
They're a lil over budget as Victoria said, I'll keep an eye open and maybe extend my budget a little...


----------



## Karayuschij

I actually use a DELL u2410 Ultrasharp, and I am really very satisfied.
Very sharp
Very good colors once well calibrated


----------



## questionesse

What do you guys think about the 
NEC MultiSync LCD2690WUXi*²* -> i² is the newer version, there was a non² version before that wasn't great obviously
-178° viewing angle plis the 'i' in the model name, so should be an IPS panel  --> the review says H-IPS, is that as good as IPS?
-25,5"
-Wide Color Gamut: 107% Adobe RGB
available for 650€, obviously a sellout in a store 


the review I found is from 2009 though so I'm not sure how its performance is seen as of today...
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/pc-peripheral/115408/nec-multisync-lcd2690wuxi2-review/

amazon sounds also good
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEC-MultiSync-inch-Wide-Monitor/dp/B001Q7ST5E

is there a better bang for the buck?
650 is already more than I wanted to spend, so I won't go much higher, but it has also opened a range that I didn't look into before, so let me know if there is something else superior!


----------



## Replytoken

I cannot comment directly on the model that you are considering, but I know that is has been an item of interest to many a photographer (as well as heavily discussed on dpreview.com).  I would not worry about H-IPS, as most of the variations of IPS are usually fine.  If you want to reduce your costs, I just read an article that Dell has a line of monitors that are using a variation of IPS, and they seemed quite affordable.  I believe there were about three or four models, all beginning with the letter "u".  You might want to see if they are available from Dell in your country.

--Ken


----------



## questionesse

just found a good review on PRAD
http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2009/review-nec-lcd2690wuxi2-bk.html

also in that price range is the *Dell U2711* - which to choose?
*
*

http://geizhals.at/eu/a505885.html


----------



## Replytoken

questionesse said:


> just found a good review on PRAD
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2009/review-nec-lcd2690wuxi2-bk.html
> 
> also in that price range is the *Dell U2711* - which to choose?
> *
> *
> 
> http://geizhals.at/eu/a505885.html



That was one of the web sites that I could not recall in my post above!  And, I found this article that  you may also want to read:  http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/monitors/display/dell-eips-roundup.html .

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## questionesse

Umm - I was just told that the NEC is a pure adobe RGB Monitor.
 So what does that mean to somebody like me who has no clue about colour  management and would like to keep it simple, sticking with sRGB?
 Is that the wrong monitor for me? I realize I have no real clue about this...

 thx!


----------



## Replytoken

questionesse said:


> Umm - I was just told that the NEC is a pure adobe RGB Monitor.
> So what does that mean to somebody like me who has no clue about colour  management and would like to keep it simple, sticking with sRGB?
> Is that the wrong monitor for me? I realize I have no real clue about this...
> 
> thx!



Now that you mention it, I believe that was the issue of discussion in many of the forums. :hm:  If you want to keep it simple, I would look at other NEC IPS panels, or consider something like the Dell IPS panels.

--Ken


----------



## questionesse

umm - which NEC ones are different, what should I look for? that's too bad, regarding size and price that was almost the only NEC that matched.
Why isn't it working if I may ask to gain some more knowledge about this issue? 

thx guys!


----------



## Replytoken

Yes, monitor technology is a bit like a goose chase, especially since some companies will switch panel technology without telling their customers.  I believe that these two NEC monitors use IPS panels, and they seem to be affordable:  EA231WMi-BK or EA232WMi-BK.  You may want to look them up to see if they are available, and if they had positive reviews.  Keep at it, I found the results worth the journey.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## questionesse

too bad!
thx for the alternative tips! sadly they're just 23" but I guess with my small budget I have to take what's there. the 26" NEC would have been a charm!


----------



## questionesse

Hi guys,

I was postponing my decision for a while.
By now I came up with a rather substantial question:
*1big or a medium and a smaller or equal monitor?*
Working with two monitors having the picture you are working on in full screen would be really nice I think.
So the question is, one 27-30" Monitor, or one 24" adjoined by a second smaller or equal one.
What would you suggest?

Thx!


----------



## Replytoken

My preference, especially for LR, is one big monitor, but this is a totally personal choice. I just find iit easier having one big workspace, but that's me. Have you worked with two monitors before in any applications? Is this an arrangement that you liked? Hopefully others who prefer a two monitor setup can give their reasons for that arrangement, and then you can incorporate their thoughts into your decision. Thankfully, there is no wrong answer.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## happycranker

Two monitors for me, the main reason is that I can upgrade more easily as the technology and prices change. Originally my main monitor was an EIZO and a Dell as the secondary unit. A while ago I bought an NEC MultiSync, so the EIZO is now secondary. But as Ken says it's a personnel choice, but using two monitors obviously doubles your work come calibration time!


----------



## questionesse

I tried once and I somehow liked to have the pure picture on one monitor and the controls on the other one.
Also, the smaller one for the controls could be a considerably cheaper one, so you'd win space on the main monitor without buying a size biggerm that's my thoughts


----------

